# Wood Suggestion and Source in North Dallas area?



## tdsapp (Apr 23, 2009)

I have decided to take on a project and do a bit of woodworking and give it away as Christmas presents. 

I am going to make the 3 tier in-box found on page 38 of the Woodsmith magazine which I think is the April 09 issue. (Vol 31/No. 182)

In the magazine they are using Maple and Cherry and I think it looks great. However, the Uncle that I am going to give this to has nothing but dark wood in his office. I need some suggestions of dark wood to replace the maple with and still have the dark\light contrast. I don't mine the thought of replacing the cherry either so if you have any suggestions for that as well then shoot them over.

I went to look at some Walnut today and discovered that HD does not carry any hard woods that I wanted to see. Does someone know of a place that I can get more types of wood in the North Dallas area? Also, I can't use rough cut wood as I do not have the equipment to cut it down to size.


Tim


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Tim,
I get my hard woods from ...

Brazos Forest Products
2760 N. Great S.W. Parkway
Grand Prairie, Tx 75053
800 772-2777
972 602-1225

I know it's not N. Dallas, but you can get anything you need from these guys. Unlike a lot of hard wood dealers, they welcome the public and don't just cater to businesses.


----------



## tdsapp (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome... I did not know about that place, thanks.


I recall there is a place over by TI in the 635/75 area but I don't know the name. They had some 5X5 1/2" plywood that I needed for a rocket a few years back. I need to check there as well.

Tim


----------

